# [SOLVED] Computer wont turn on and will reset itself after a while



## Skosh (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, when i was in the middle of playing a game (that my computer can run just fine) it froze so I held down the power button to turn it off, but now it wont turn back on again. The lights will come on and I can hear the fans for like 30-40 seconds, but there is nothing on screen, its just blank. After the 30-40 seconds it turns off and then 2-3 seconds later it turns back on again and just keeps on doing this until you turn it off. 

I have checked all the cables and they are in properly and things i plug into the computer all work, my mouse has its light and headphones light comes on so I dont know what to do :sigh:

Anyone got any ideas?

Also, my computer was on all day when it froze, I just left it idle. I checked inside the case and it didnt seem to hot or anything, the Ram was a but hot though, maybe that has something to do with it.

Well at first i thought maybe it was the RAM, so i tried swapping them over and turning it on with only one in and tried all the slots but no luck, I also tried putting no RAM in and it made lots of bleeping sounds so that makes me think that its not the motherboard. 

Is there a chance it could be the power supply? It does turn on so im just not sure, but nothing is displayed on screen so that makes me think that its something else.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer wont turn on and will reset itself after a while*

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Computer wont turn on and will reset itself after a while*

I'd suspect a motherboard or power supply issue. But as noted, specs are beneficial.


----------



## Skosh (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer wont turn on and will reset itself after a while*

Thanks for taking the time to help me out, but thankfully the problem is resolved. I have no idea why or how but it was my sound card that was preventing the computer from starting, I just tried booting it without the graphics card, wireless adaptor and the RAM and nothing changed, but it will start without the sound card. I can make do without one for a while since my motherboard can do sound, and im so happy it wasn't my motherboard or PSU since I wouldnt of been able to replace the parts if they were faulty. 

Once again thanks for being here to offer assistance, even if the problem is already resolved, I have used this website for support a few times before and I always get top quality assistance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer wont turn on and will reset itself after a while*

glad you have it sorted


----------

